# Sunsail owner time, Hamilton Island Australia



## apollo1978 (Jan 26, 2011)

What I am looking for is someone with availability for 2 weeks owner time for a 38 ft catamaran on Hamilton Island. The dates I am looking for are Novemeber 16-30. So if anyone could help me out that would be greatly appreciated. This is my first post so if my etiquette is lacking I do apologize.

Thanks


----------

